# Akios Reels



## Hudak

Has anyone tried these reels? Specifically I am interested in if someone has field cast the S-Line 656CTM. The price doesn't look bad. I have read where they have been cast in the field, but I would rather trust what you guys have found than advertising...LOL 

Robert


----------



## Surfslinger

Might also research "Omoto Chief" to add some breadth to your chance of field reports, user opinion, etc...


----------



## Hudak

Thanks...


----------



## Led

I'm pleased with mine


----------



## Hudak

Led said:


> I'm pleased with mine


Care to do a small review on it? What pleases you about it?

Robert


----------



## Led

Akios S-Line 656CTM

I have used mine for 175g back casting, the reel looks similar to a ABU6500 in design and size.

The differences - 
It is heavier due to the many aluminium pieces being replaced with ones made from brass , 
The 'V' type spool didn't need any balancing  
The complete cage is chromed brass.
The ratchet is engineered (similar to the ones found in the 7000c) not a bent piece of metal.
The re-engagement is positive and the gears mesh without a problem.
The clutch is smooth and progressive
The Mag brake control gives good spool control and has a wide range of variation.

To sum up - the Akios 656 CTM is manufactured how I'd like new ABUs to be made, a modern day classic made with quality in mind.

Will they replace my 65Mag-Elites for fishing - most probably.

for the record I have no business or personal connection with the owner of Akios tackle.


----------



## Hudak

That is the feedback I was looking for. Thanks for taking the time. That kind of first hand information isn't something that you can get from advertisements. 

Robert


----------



## Led

No problem, my brother has taken mine to give them week of hard abuse on the Norfolk (UK) beaches.

He was impressed by them too - and that takes something as he is a fussy person


----------



## lil red jeep

It's been interesting reading this thread and in looking a little further, I found this.

http://www.akiosfishingtackle.com/


----------



## redfishbluefish

On another forum, the Sea Fishing folks from across the pond seem to be reasonably impressed. Apparently one of the guys behind their reels was with Abu for a while. See this article for more info: 

http://www.fishing-tackle.co.uk/interview-with-simon-bradbury-ex-abu-the-man-behind-akios/


----------



## andrew gormley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiBba5haBVU


----------



## HStew

Will these be available only in U.K. , or will they be sold through a co. in U.S.A.? This looks to be impressive, what with brass gears etc., looks like the guy demo-ing the reel was getting some distance!!


----------



## lil red jeep

andrew gormley said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiBba5haBVU


Two pretty impressive videos! Nice perspective with the camera mounted on the rod. As I am not a distance caster, I can only guess these hold a lot of promise for those who are. I am very interested in them as a fishing reel and it sounds as though they are built to take it with the brass gearing. Hope they come over here, but easy enough to purchase from Europe if not.


----------



## Flytyingguy1

Tried a few today & quite impressed Hatteras Jack is selling them in the US North Carolina


----------



## AbuMike

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Tried a few today & quite impressed Hatteras Jack is selling them in the US North Carolina


So is Tommy, Carolina Cast Pro......


----------



## Tommy

Thanks Mike, 

Banner at top of page.... 

Tommy


----------



## AbuMike

Tommy said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> Banner at top of page....
> 
> Tommy


You bet brother, it kinda chapped my a$$....


----------



## RocknReds

Best reel and best reel buy on the market.


----------



## kiyu

Surfslinger said:


> Might also research "Omoto Chief" to add some breadth to your chance of field reports, user opinion, etc...


Please don't go with this one... built quality nothing to do compare to the AKios. 
Abu 9 of 10 (from the 80's)
akios 8.5 of 10
Omoto chief 4 of 10. 
Personal opinion


----------



## psychonerdbeast

i respectfully disagree. omoto chief 6000csm and akios 656csm are identical internally. the difference between them is the akios has chrome over brass sideplates while the omoto has anodized aluminum plates. the spool has darker anodizing on the akios also. price difference is about $50.00 and that's about right for chrome sideplates. please note i am not comparing the chief to a shuttle, that's another ballgame.


----------



## RWalleySA

Hmm they seem nice but abu has a name that has been in the game for some time,parts are easy to get where akios still needs a bit more time in the field as they say before I can buy one. I must say though they do look good.


----------



## lil red jeep

RWalleySA said:


> Hmm they seem nice but abu has a name that has been in the game for some time,parts are easy to get where akios still needs a bit more time in the field as they say before I can buy one. I must say though they do look good.


There are enough of them out there now that a very strong opinion on them has been formed and the Akios is one nice reel. I know others who prefer Avet's and some Abu's, and to each their own. But dollar for dollar, the Akios is tough to beat. JMO


----------

